# Got in a fight in China, should I have contacted the police?



## james125 (Oct 12, 2014)

It was a while ago 30th December 2014. I went to a club in Shanghai. I do speak a little bit of Chinese so I met some people and got invited to a table. Had a few drinks and that and was having a great time. They left and I made to leave as well but I lost my hoody (I know looking flash) I couldn't find it anywhere, eventually I was looking on top of some lockers (I don't know if these were staff lockers come to think of it). I had a jumper in my hand which looked a bit like mine. Then an angry bouncer confronted me. I told him that I was looking for my hoody. He asked if the one in my hand was mine I said no. He then snatched it from my hand and smacked me around the face with it 3 times. After that I lost it and punched him a few times. Then I was punched in the side of the head, some other bouncers turned up and put me to the ground. I was pinned to the floor, the bouncer who I originally punched then kicked me in the me in the ribs twice.

After I stopped resisting (I had a knee on my neck so I was struggling to breathe) I was taken to a back room. They looked at my passport. They asked why I hit him. I said that he hit me first with the jumper but I'm not sure if they understood or cared. (The bouncer I hit had a small nose bleed, he was standing in the room angry) The security manager then asked me if I had any friends, I said no. He also asked if I had any money I said no. (I did have about 1000 yuan ~£100) I said no because the last thing I wanted was to get mugged. In hindsight though maybe I could have bought my way out of it?

Eventually they said that I could go. They even gave my smashed phone back that had been damaged in the previous brawl. I went into a lift with 4 of the bouncers it was an alternative lift to the main entrance & it was going down instead of up...I knew something was not right. Then as the lift doors opened the bouncer who I originally hit was standing there, he pepper sprayed me in the eyes, and then the other bouncers started hitting me. I managed to keep one relatively free from the spray. I just put my guard up and ran. I don't know how but somehow I managed to get down the stairs and run through the car park to the street. I ran into the first alley I saw which happened to be a dead end. I doubled back and saw the bouncers again. One said in English, "We just want to talk" but I just legged it. (as best I could I had only had my leg out of a cast for 6 weeks)

I went to a corner shop and bought a bottle of water & toothpaste which I rubbed on my face which helped a fair bit. I consider myself lucky. I only a broken phone, pepper spray, bruises and a few large lumps on my head, maybe a broken cheek-bone?, and a big bruise on my ribs.

Anyway so that's the incident. I ummed and ahhed about whether I should have called the police or maybe even contacted the British Embassy. I decided not to as I thought that another repeat of the incident may be likely. Also I wanted to go and see the fireworks the next day (they were none). And also I was afraid of getting deported or maybe even banned from China. What would have you done? (I haven't told anyone about it as I don't want to be considered a liability)


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I am not sure if you will get many relies. Your previous post brought castigation to those who did reply with their thoughts.

I have my own view on your behaviour that night but will keep it to myself.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

IMHO, you dug yourself a hole, do not involve the police and make that hole bigger.


----------



## james125 (Oct 12, 2014)

Feel free to say what you wish Zhongshan Billy, I don't mind. Also I have replied to that other post you may be pleased to see.

I'm glad that I didn't do anything about it then it's been on my mind for a long time.

I was a bit annoyed that night, I went out to a few expat bars and all the bar staff refused to talk to me in Chinese. That probably didn't help the situation. Other contributing factors are my Aspergers which isn't great for any social situation. Also I was getting a lot of social anxiety in China just been constantly stared at all day. When he hit me around the face I just had to escape from the situation.

There was another incident which happened in China as well prior to this one. This time Beijing. I went to the street food area. I decided to be adventurous and order a fried spider. I was so overcome with euphoria during the buying experience that somehow the bloke selling them fried up one of everything and then stopped speaking English and demanded 500Yuan (~£50). I did pay him in the end but it had all been cooked before and had been re-fried in tepid oil, so it wasn't even edible.

I don't mean to do this sort of stuff I try to avoid it but I usually end up getting in some form of trouble sooner or later. Sorry for giving you expats a bad name. It seems unlikely that I will travel to China again (at least for leisure).


----------

